# ...  Trump Says He 'Would Have Been a Good General' While Feuding With Generals  ....



## charley (Jan 2, 2019)

President Donald Trump said that he could have made a good general in a White House meeting, even as he maintained feuds with several retired generals. Trump has always claimed in public and private that he knew more about war and  the military than the generals that were in charge.

During a rambling 95-minute Cabinet meeting Wednesday, Trump criticized the strategy of American military leaders in Afghanistan, adding, I think I would have been a good general, but who knows?

In the same meeting, Trump also criticized retired General James Mattis, saying that he had essentially fired the general from his position as Secretary of Defense because he had done not too good in Afghanistan.
In fact, Mattis resigned from the postin protest after the president announced his plan to withdraw all U.S. troops currently serving in Syria.

Trump's comments about his unrealized potential as a general also stand out because he was criticized throughout his 2016 campaign for his lack of military service. Trump received a medical deferment during the Vietnam War after he was diagnosed with bone spurs. Trump was later criticized for referring to his avoidance of sexually transmitted diseases as his own personal Vietnam. During the campaign, Trump also received scorn for saying that he had always wanted to get the Purple Heart,a metal awarded to soldiers who have been wounded or killed in service. Trump has stated in the past that he would of been a war hero, if it wasn't for his crippling bone spurs.

Trump has also publicly feuded with various generals during his campaign and presidency. Trump has always enjoyed mocking generals that had previously worked for him. 

Trump also reportedly has a strained relationship with retired General John Kelly, his former chief of staff. While Kelly has rarely publicly criticized the president, reports say that he has called Trump an idiot.​



​​


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Cadet Bone spurs couldn?t make it through booty boot camp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2019)

What are you ever going to be Chuck?


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2019)

Prince said:


> What are you ever going to be Chuck?



I'll tell you what I won't be,,  and that's a pathological lying megalomaniac ..


----------



## T Woods (Jan 5, 2019)

I can't believe a draft dodger got elected president. I believe General Kelly was quoted as calling him 'a fucking moron', not sure why he felt the need to point out the obvious.


----------



## dagambd (Jan 5, 2019)

T Woods said:


> I can't believe a draft dodger got elected president. I believe General Kelly was quoted as calling him 'a fucking moron', not sure why he felt the need to point out the obvious.



Anyone who?s listened to him talk has called him a fucking moron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Jan 5, 2019)

Trump and Pence... General Incompetence and Major Catastrophe.


----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)

T Woods said:


> Trump and Pence... General Incompetence and Major Catastrophe.



that's pretty funny ,, lol


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 6, 2019)

T Woods said:


> I can't believe a draft dodger got elected president. I believe General Kelly was quoted as calling him 'a fucking moron', not sure why he felt the need to point out the obvious.



Why are you surprised?  It isn't the first time.

"That Bill Clinton went to great lengths to avoid the Vietnam-era draft, that he used political connections to obtain special favors, and that he made promises and commitments which he later failed to honor, are all beyond dispute."

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/clinton-draft-pardon/


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Why are you surprised?  It isn't the first time.
> 
> "That Bill Clinton went to great lengths to avoid the Vietnam-era draft, that he used political connections to obtain special favors, and that he made promises and commitments which he later failed to honor, are all beyond dispute."



at least we didn't have to listen to Clinton brag night & day that he 'knows more than the generals' ,'only I can fix it', trumpski has a bad case of 'narcissistic personality disorder',,,  which includes being a liar & a braggart,,   and it's amusing how 'the trump apologists' will bring up a potus from 25 years ago in order to protect the most unethical potus in American history...    #SAD

https://youtu.be/s1JCrE_4BiM
https://youtu.be/YA631bMT9g8
https://youtu.be/49kG7HfD-oM
https://youtu.be/QRz4Kjcj4TQ


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 6, 2019)

charley said:


> at least we didn't have to listen to Clinton brag night & day that he 'knows more than the generals' ,'only I can fix it', trumpski has a bad case of 'narcissistic personality disorder',,,  which includes being a liar & a braggart,,   and it's amusing how 'the trump apologists' will bring up a potus from 25 years ago in order to protect the most unethical potus in American history...    #SAD
> 
> https://youtu.be/s1JCrE_4BiM
> https://youtu.be/YA631bMT9g8
> ...



No apologizing for anything or anyone.  You're so fixated on one thing but didn't see I was replying to a question about how a draft dodger could be elected president.  I never even mentioned Trump.


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2019)

give me a break Z,    was I born yesterday?     it's easy to see what you're fixated on,,


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 6, 2019)

charley said:


> give me a break Z,    was I born yesterday?     it's easy to see what you're fixated on,,



Seriously?  You're the guy with the never-ending Trump posts.  I've only chimed in after over two years because it's getting kind of old.  That's how long it has been.  Over two years.  Think about that.  All that time you've let the whole thing eat at you, consume you.  

There are only two things I like about Trump.  One is he beat Hillary.  Second is anything he does gets people so worked up they come completely unhinged.  The fact that he likes McDonald's food gets people worked up.  How fucking silly is that?


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Seriously?  You're the guy with the never-ending Trump posts.  I've only chimed in after over two years because it's getting kind of old.  That's how long it has been.  Over two years.  Think about that.  All that time you've let the whole thing eat at you, consume you.
> 
> There are only two things I like about Trump.  One is he beat Hillary.  Second is anything he does gets people so worked up they come completely unhinged.  The fact that he likes McDonald's food gets people worked up.  How fucking silly is that?



so you're happy with this dictator , you weren't so happy with Obama, I was..  Obama was slammed here from day one,,,  I at least waited to see what kind of potus trump would be,,  and as the king of the 'birther movement', to being a racist asshole, relentless liar ,,,  I can't trust trump, he's betraying America for Russian money,, it will all come out soon...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2019)

Obama is a lying corrupt Muslim piece of shit.


----------



## Otto Brown (Jan 7, 2019)

Prince said:


> Obama is a lying corrupt Muslim piece of shit.



I believe you are incorrect obama is not now or was he ever a muslim I think he is a christian  you can google it


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> I believe you are incorrect obama is not now or was he ever a muslim I think he is a christian  you can google it


----------



## BadGas (Jan 8, 2019)

Otto Brown said:


> I believe you are incorrect obama is not now or was he ever a muslim I think he is a christian  you can google it



Can we at least agree that any fact.. that leans right.. nationalist.. patriotic.. Constitutional... gets censored by google.. facebook.. twitter.. etc etc.. 
Thanks to Obama era giving up control of the internet ... to who knows who.. (globalist).. 

Trump isn't my hero .. but he can be. He represents masculinity in a time in which it's frowned upon to be an alpha.
Obama never could be a hero.. nor an alpha .. he's weak.. a true teleprompter president.
Bush Jr is the spawn of Satan's seed. Programmed from the start. Probably molested by his own father.. 
Clinton is satans seed in the flesh .. 
Bush Sr is Satan.. If he wasn't a crooked CIA motherfucker.. he'd be considered a badass.. He should've been a democrat.. He hated Kennedy and Reagan all the same.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 10, 2019)

charley said:


> so you're happy with this dictator , you weren't so happy with Obama, I was..  Obama was slammed here from day one,,,  I at least waited to see what kind of potus trump would be,,  and as the king of the 'birther movement', to being a racist asshole, relentless liar ,,,  I can't trust trump, he's betraying America for Russian money,, it will all come out soon...



I gave Obama one term.  Turns out he was a bag of shit just like the rest of them.  How is Trump a dictator?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> How is Trump a dictator?



don't waste your time *feeding the troll*, he will never give you an answer, he will just just copy/paste shit, memes and cartoons.


----------



## dagambd (Jan 10, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I gave Obama one term.  Turns out he was a bag of shit just like the rest of them.  How is Trump a dictator?



Google dictator. He has a lot of similar characteristics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2019)

Prince said:


> don't waste your time *feeding the troll*, he will never give you an answer, he will just just copy/paste shit, memes and cartoons.




that's a fucking lie...  I do more writing than you do...    shove Trumpian lies up your ass


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I gave Obama one term.  Turns out he was a bag of shit just like the rest of them.  How is Trump a dictator?



ok Z,,, after this , no more stupid questions

systematic efforts to intimidate 'free press'  ,,,  trump thru fake news sites like Fox, tries to control the media, like other autocrats & dictators do

trump politicizes the military, civil service, national guard and all domestic security agencies,,,  I know you won't understand that Z,, but when trump uses the military to build walls, or when trump sends troops to the border... or threatens Cali about FEMA..  that is using American agencies in a political agenda...  

using state power to reward corporations[his & others] as a way of rewarding backers or to punish his many opponents,,  it used to be called the swamp, lobbists, which have doubled under trump....   I know you don't understand, but you asked...

stacking the Supreme court with all conservatives that agree with protecting him against the many charges currently being filed, including the AG,, I'm pretty sure you don't know what I'm talking about..  

trying to 'rig' the system at every level of government,,  but once again, you probably don't or can't see it...

fearmongering ,,, when trump says" only I can fix it' 'I know more than the generals'....trump acts like he is protecting us, which is the opposite of what he really does... 

and of course trumps ongoing attempts to demonize all opposition,,,    shit that you and prince laugh at e.g. 'lock her up' a phrase never used before in America, but I know you don't know that... when he insulted all his republican opponents in public,, e.g. 'lying ted cruz' 'low energy jeff'... I could go on all day...  

not to mention those people who were loyal to him that resigned or were fired by trump , were insulted and demeaned by trump, something that is the accepted motif used by autocrats... even trumps most devout supporters got shit on,,,, remember Jeff Sessions ??

also trump being intimate with foreign powers that are considered enemies of America[RUSSIA] and international crimes of collusion ?


you will see , trump is a despot , an autocrat, a wanna be dictator ,,,     I won't hold my breath waiting for you or Rob to explain shit,  ..  thx...


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2019)

Prince said:


> don't waste your time *feeding the troll*, he will never give you an answer, he will just just copy/paste shit, memes and cartoons.




ok smart guy...  lets hear some self made intelligent comments....   go ahead Rob , do your 'libtard' thing..   @ you Rob


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## T Woods (Jan 12, 2019)

Holy misogyny, Batman!


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2019)

T Woods said:


> Holy misogyny, Batman!


Why are you a misogynist?


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 12, 2019)

charley said:


> ok Z,,, after this , no more stupid questions
> 
> systematic efforts to intimidate 'free press'  ,,,  trump thru fake news sites like Fox, tries to control the media, like other autocrats & dictators do
> 
> ...



Which president has never used government agencies to promote an agenda?  Or tried to control the media?


----------



## T Woods (Jan 13, 2019)

tj cline said:


> why are you a misogynist?



lol!


----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2019)

T Woods said:


> lol!




Yo T, I'm sure you can see how clueless these guys are, it's hard to post when you know these guys don't really read and couldn't understand on their best days,,, it does make me laugh, but in reality ,it's not funny,,,  WTF is going on in America ??


----------



## T Woods (Jan 13, 2019)

charley said:


> Yo T, I'm sure you can see how clueless these guys are, it's hard to post when you know these guys don't really read and couldn't understand on their best days,,, it does make me laugh, but in reality ,it's not funny,,,  WTF is going on in America ??



What's going on. Marvin Gaye's best album. This is what's going on man. It's like the movie Idiocracy! A lot of these guys are hilarious, though not intentionally so. Very entertaining stuff. Clearly we're all fucked so what the hell, might as well go out with a laugh. Seriously, I know you've read some of 'conspiracy theory guy's' stuff because you keep telling him to stfu, lol. I think the angry old racist white guy is my favorite though, his brand of self righteous 'get off my lawn' ignorance is classic!


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2019)

charley said:


> Yo T, I'm sure you can see how clueless these guys are, it's hard to post when you know these guys don't really read and couldn't understand on their best days,,, it does make me laugh, but in reality ,it's not funny,,,  WTF is going on in America ??


----------

